# PC hangs on "Verifying DMI pool data"



## SheldonZilla (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok, I'd like to start by saying that I am quite inexperienced with computers, so if possible just keep it as simple as it can be :grin:
I have had a problem with my Vista Home Premium PC for a while now, and have searched for various solutions, have found none. When I switch the machine on, it does its normal stuff until it gets to a point where it says
VERIFYING DMI POOL DATA
Usually it skips right past this after a second or two, continues to start up, but it suddenly started hanging at this one point. Before this started, my PC shut itself down after a blue screen with lots of white text. PLEASE HELP. I hope this info is good enough-:wave:


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

please follow these instructions... http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...f-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## SheldonZilla (Feb 13, 2011)

Did I mention that my PC wont start? I can't run things if I can't get past the initial start up..


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

try starting in "safe mode" power on and start tapping the f8 key...enter safe mode with networking, try the instructions from there..


----------



## SheldonZilla (Feb 13, 2011)

How do I do safe mode??


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

kenny111111 said:


> try starting in "safe mode" *power on and start tapping the f8 key*...enter safe mode with networking, try the instructions from there..


----------



## SheldonZilla (Feb 13, 2011)

That doesn't work  Doesn't do anything different


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

do you have the recovery disk (you made when pc was new?)
if yes put it in the tray and power on, use the startup repair option..
if no then you may need to contact the maker of the pc..


----------



## SheldonZilla (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok I think the Recovery Disk is in, what now??


----------



## SheldonZilla (Feb 13, 2011)

What do I do now??


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

reboot and choose startup repair..


----------



## SheldonZilla (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok, I may have the wrong disk
I switch it on, with disk inside, and I can't seem to find the "Startup Repair" option 
Just same old problem


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

what is the make and model of pc?


----------



## SheldonZilla (Feb 13, 2011)

I will have to get back to you on that


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

You will have to make it so that the disk boots instead of windows, and in order to do so you have to change the boot order. 

Here is a good guide on accessing the BIOS Setup:
Boot Order - How to Change the Boot Order in BIOS - BIOS Boot Order

Regards,

Mark


----------

